# Optimisten-Thread: 2021 Westalpen-X mit dem Gravelbike



## Rudirudi (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch geht, ich will ja vernünftig sein, doch der drohende nächste Lockdown zerrt irgendwie schon an meinen Nerven. Möchte mich über's Wochenende daher ein bißchen ablenken und optimistischerweise davon ausgehen, dass 1) nächsten Sommer wieder reisen möglich ist (und Spaß macht), 2) ich bis dahin nicht pleite bin, sondern mir das Reisen auch leisten kann und will.

Ich will 2021 einen langen Sommer in den Westalpen verbringen, da gibt es ja jede Menge Tourenberichte mit dem MTB hier im Forum, die ich auch alle fleißig lese. Dann gibt es diverse Rennradseiten, quäldich und co., mit Berichten zu den ganzen Straßenpässen. Außerdem habe ich den historischen Tourenatlas 'Rough Stuff Cycling in the Alps', der zu dieser Gegend auch was zu sagen hat. Scheint aber weniger Tagebuch als Tragebuch zu sein. Haha.
Daraus möchte ich was basteln, was die coolsten Straßenpässe mit mit dem Gravel noch gut fahrbare Strecken durchs Geände verbindet (also Wege und Trails bis S0/S1).
Im Netz finde ich zu 'Graveln in den Westalpen' nur nichtssagende Lifestyle Artikel in schauderhaftem Sprachstil und wenig Infos. Oder halt Werbung für geführte Touren. Weiche, Satan!

Mir schwebt eine ausgiebige Rundtour von Turin (oder wo man halt mit der Eisenbahn etc. hinkommt) vor. Schlafen am liebsten in Berghütten oder vergleichbar, evtl. auch zumindest teilweise draußen mit Tarp oder so.
Hinweise auf Tourenbeschreibungen im Netz oder Rückmeldung hier im Thread, wenn wer was kennt, gerne!
Hier schon mal einige 'must have's:
Strada dei Cannoni, Colle D‘Agnello, Col D‘Izoard, Strada dell‘Assietta, colle delle Finestre, Strada al Malamot, Col de L‘Iseran...


----------



## bezel (24. Oktober 2020)

vielleicht dann doch besser hier aufgehoben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/reisen-routen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudirudi (24. Oktober 2020)

bezel schrieb:


> vielleicht dann doch besser hier aufgehoben:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/reisen-routen


Ist mir recht, wenn die Mods das auch so sehen, kann der Thread gerne da hin verschoben werden.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Oktober 2020)

kann ich gerne machen

aber lass dich nicht belabern, da mit dem hardtail rumzugurken


----------



## Rudirudi (24. Oktober 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> kann ich gerne machen
> 
> aber lass dich nicht belabern, da mit dem hardtail rumzugurken


Never!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2020)

So als Tipp, würde mich auch mal bei der Enduro Frakton, also die mit Motor, umsehen. Die fahren da schon seit Jahrzehnten rum, bevor MTB Fahrer oder hippe Gravel Hipster die Gegend als den neusten Scheiz entdeckt haben.

Z.B. falls du mit Strada dei Cannoni die Varaita Maira Kammstraße meinst, würde ich mich mit dem Gravel auf viel Schieberei einstellen, weil viel Grobschotter. Und die Strada al Malamot wird eine schöne Wanderung.


----------



## Rudirudi (25. Oktober 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So als Tipp, würde mich auch mal bei der Enduro Frakton, also die mit Motor, umsehen.


gute Idee, danke!


----------



## finale (25. Oktober 2020)

bezel schrieb:


> vielleicht dann doch besser hier aufgehoben:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/reisen-routen


und wo soll dieser link hinführen?


----------



## culoduro (25. Oktober 2020)

@Rudirudi
Schau Dir doch Mal einen GPX Track von der Torino Nice Rallye an, z.b. bei ridewithgps oder komoot. Geht genau durch Dein Kerngebiet.
Der Gründer hat wohl auch dasselbe "Tagebuch" recht erfolgreich zur Tourplanung verwendet.

Hier z.B.





Selbst kann ich leider nur auf Erfahrung mit den Enduro in der Gegend zurückgreifen.


----------



## finale (25. Oktober 2020)

das könnte aber nächstes Jahr schwierig werden, einige Straßen der TNR gibt es seit dem letzten Unwetter wohl nicht mehr
https://www.lastampa.it/cuneo/2020/...a-che-sale-al-tunnel-dalla-francia-1.39381504


----------



## culoduro (25. Oktober 2020)

@finale 
oh...

ok, trotzdem noch mal bisschen info hier rein, für alle Fälle.
Komoot TNR 
man kann die Route mit entsprechendem Kartenstudium ja vielleicht auch anpassen.

Gerade mal etwas rechechiert: Der Eisenbahntunnel sollte irgendwann wieder aufmachen. Dann könnte man vielleicht von Norden mit der Eisenbahn nach Italien, und von da die Schotterstrasse hoch auf den Kamm.

Auf Locusmaps siehts auch so aus, als gäbe es von Limone Piemonte eine Schotterstrasse durch das Skigebiet auf den Colle Campanino und von da auf den Grenzkamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir dies hier nicht alles viel zu weit östlich ist, aber es ist eine gute Sammlung unterschiedlicher Routen 





						Transalp.info - Übersicht
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info
				



- auch in der Schweiz, was ja wieder recht weit im Westen liegt:





						Transalp.info - Bodensee - Lago Maggiore
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info


----------



## culoduro (25. Oktober 2020)

Mehr Ideen hier


----------



## Rudirudi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Tourplanung in Komoot angefangen. Da ist noch nichts optimiert, einfach mal alle Highlights eingefügt, über die ich so gestolpert bin: https://www.komoot.de/tour/276347713?ref=wtd


----------



## mwcycles (25. Oktober 2020)

Sommeiller, höher kommst Du mit dem Gravel in den Alpen wohl nicht, Parpaillon ist auch schön, Galibier muss auch auf die Pässe-Liste, eventuell über die alte Piste. Weiter südlich Col de Tende, von dort geht eine Kammstrasse bis zumMittelmeer, weiss aber nicht, in welchem Zustand diese jetzt ist (auf jeden Fall besser als die weggespülte Strasse im Roya-Tal...).
Von der Cayolle-Passtrasse gibt es eine Piste hinüber zum Col de Restefon/ Cime de la Bonette, führt aber durch den Nationalpark, war früher erlaubt, war aber schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## GG71 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hilfreich








						Startseite
					

Das Pässeportal ist eine tagesaktuelle Übersicht über Befahrbarkeit und Wintersperren sowie weitere Details zu hunderten Pässen und Bergstraßen in den Alpen und ganz Europa.




					www.alpenpaesse.de


----------



## terryx (26. Oktober 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Weiter südlich Col de Tende, von dort geht eine Kammstrasse bis zumMittelmeer, weiss aber nicht, in welchem Zustand diese jetzt ist (auf jeden Fall besser als die weggespülte Strasse im Roya-Tal...).


Auf der Ligurischen Grenzkammstraße (LGKS) hatten wir damals auch Trekkingradfahrer getroffen, die eigentlich gut zurecht kamen. Nur im südlichen Bereich, wo es teilweise sehr grobschottrige Bereiche gab bzw. gibt, waren die etwas angenervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (27. Oktober 2020)

Analoger Tipp: 

Denzels großer Alpenstraßenführer da sin jede Menge kleiner Bergsträßchen gut beschrieben. 

Grüße H33


----------



## finale (27. Oktober 2020)

online Tipp:

https://www.bike-on-tour.com/unterwegs/empfehlenswerte-straßen-pässe-etc/frankreich-seealpen/


----------



## isartrails (27. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> ... Im Netz finde ich zu 'Graveln in den Westalpen' nur nichtssagende Lifestyle Artikel ...
> ... Schlafen ... teilweise draußen mit Tarp oder so.


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, Empörungsreaktionen auszulösen: Ist Gräwwl nicht nichtssagender Lifestyle?
Und zwar durch und durch.
Vorletzten Herbst zufällig im Piemont die komplette Blase (von Norwegern über UK-Bikecafé-Addicts, Berlin Kreuzberg-Indies bis mittellose Tschechen) auf der Torino-Nice-Veranstaltung gekreuzt: Mein Schubladen-Denken-Eindruck: Tätowierte Hippster mit Vollbart (ich weiß, Klischee) auf Santa Cruz Stigmatas mit Sram eTap-Vollaustattung und Revelate-Taschen, die unfähig sind, ihre gewichtsmäßig überfrachteten Carbon-Boliden auf der LGK vorwärts zu bewegen. Weil, Mono-Kettenblatt ja so hip und Umwerfer total uncool sind und der Schotter (=gravel) viel zu grob. Oder der osteuropäische Gegenentwurf auf polnischen Stahl-Rahmen und Tütensuppenessen, Raviolis aus der Dose und heimlichen Schlafplätzen in unbewachten Baustellen.
Neidisch wurde ich nur beim süsslichen Geruch der Fluppe in meiner Nase...


----------



## Rudirudi (27. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, Empörungsreaktionen auszulösen: Ist Gräwwl nicht nichtssagender Lifestyle?
> Und zwar durch und durch.


Nice Try!


----------



## finale (27. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Neidisch wurde ich nur beim süsslichen Geruch der Fluppe in meiner Nase...



heute auch schon einen geraucht? liest sich so...


----------



## McNulty (27. Oktober 2020)

Graveln kann man schon machen.
Ich wäre würde ja entweder anfangen mit "richtig Straße" und/oder "richtig Mountainbiken". Wenn mir das zu langweilig wird noch mal mit dem Fatbike zum Nordkap.
Dann habe ich alle Varianten "das richtige Material für die richtige Aufgabe" durch und bin nicht ausgelastet und wende mich dem Thema "Interessante Aufgaben aber falsches Material".

Weitere Themen in dem Kapitel (hatten wir hier schon)
Alpenüberquerung mit dem Tretroller
Alpine Tragetouren mit dem e-Bike

Ne mal ernsthaft: Die ziemlich allerbeste Gegend in Europa für Singletrails und hochalpines Feeling. Warum will man da 2 Wochen opfern und sich vom Material beschränken lassen?
Das ist echt wie Südseeurlaub aber leider Sandallergie....


----------



## baraber (28. Oktober 2020)

...jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen

Ich bin auf dem Grenzkamm genau so einer Truppe begegnet.

Gefällt mir gut - die machen die Szene bunter !
Andere verstehen auch nicht, wie man sein Bike tragen kann und das auch 
noch Urlaub nennt😁😁.


----------



## sibu (28. Oktober 2020)

2019 war ich mit dem Trekking-Rad von Ventimiglia nach Bourg St. Maurice unterwegs. Das meiste war Straße, aber für ein paar Schottereinlagen hat es gereicht, bevor ab dem Galibier das Wetter (Neuschnee) dazwischen kam: Der Parpaillon wurde schon erwähnt, der L'Authion hat eine schöne Aussicht zum Mittelmeer und auf der Höhe einige alte Militärwege. Vom Col Salèse führt ein alter Karrenweg (mit kurzen Schiebestücken) zum Col Mercier oberhalb von Isola 2000, von wo man zum Col de la Lombarde weiter kommt.

Edit: Die Straßen in der oberen Vésubie und damit auch die Zufahrtsstraße zum Col de Salèse sind beim letzten großen Unwetter teilweise zerstört worden. Wie schnell gerade die kleineren Straßen instand gesetzt werden, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## isartrails (28. Oktober 2020)

baraber schrieb:


> ...jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen


Natürlich. 


baraber schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem Grenzkamm genau so einer Truppe begegnet.
> Gefällt mir gut - die machen die Szene bunter !


Welche Szene? Betrachten die sich nicht als eigene Szene? 
Bevor man mich falsch versteht. Ich habe nichts gegen eine bunte Szene und natürlich darf jeder fahren, was er möchte. Ich bin jedoch für den Gebrauch des Verstands, das uns der Herr gegeben hat.



McNulty schrieb:


> (...) Ne mal ernsthaft: Die ziemlich allerbeste Gegend in Europa für Singletrails und hochalpines Feeling. Warum will man da 2 Wochen opfern und sich vom Material beschränken lassen?


Sehe ich genauso. Klar kann man graveln, aber warum dort?
Eine typische Gravelstrecke ist für mich die Assietta-Kammstraße (wenn man mal oben ist), aber schon auf der Ligurischen Grenzkammstraße wird's grenzwertig. Warum nur haben gefühlt die Hälfte der TorinoNice-Teilnehmer zwischen Tenda-Pass und Rifugio Barbera geschoben? Weil den meisten die Technik fehlt für Schlaglochgepolter im Granit auf schmalen Reifen und weil viele meinten bei der Anschaffung ihrer Neuerwerbung mehr auf die Medien und ihre Händler hören zu müssen als auf ihre Bergerfahrung: Ein Einfach-Kettenblatt ist Höchststrafe in so einem Ambiente. Aber Hauptsache das Bike sieht cool und clean aus.
War gerade 4 Tage im Apennin. Da kann man Schotterstraßen fahren, bis einem der Arsch raucht.
Aber im hochalpinen Gelände einen MTB-RR-Bastard fortzubewegen, das halte ich für ziemlich be...ert. Hat für mich was von Trotzreaktion. 
Ich weiß, dass ich mir mit der Einstellung keine Freunde mache bei der GRVL-Fraktion. Genauso wie ich mir als bekennender E-MTB-Gegner keine Freunde bei den pedalunterstützten Motorradfahrern mache. Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht, ich hätte es nicht ausprobiert. In meinem Fuhrpark steht alles: ein Salsa Warbird ebenso wie ein Focus Whistler Squared. Und die werden regelmäßig gefahren. 
Dort, wo es sinnig ist.


Rudirudi schrieb:


> Nice Try!


 @Rudirudi  Ich habe mir deinen Track mal angeschaut. Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Col de Carro? Col de la Losa? Und noch ein paar andere im 3000er-Bereich.
Bringt mich direkt zur Frage: warst du schonmal in den Bergen? Egal womit?
Dieser Track ist als Diskussionsgrundlage ungeeignet. Bin gerne bereit, sinnvolle Tipps zu geben, wenn die Ausgangsbasis für so eine Unternehmung konkreter definiert ist. In deinem Track sind viele fürs Gravelbike sinnlose Übergänge drin, sowie viel Asphaltstraßengeschrubbe. Das ist für mich (noch) nicht stimmig. Torino-Nice ist eine Ausgangsbasis - wobei das schon viele Gravler überfordert. Nicht allein deswegen hat der Veranstalter noch ein paar Chickenways im Angebot. Deine Planung schägt aber in die andere Richtung aus, ins Extreme. Da sollte man schon wissen, was man tut. Das Gravelbike ist dafür das falsche Fortbewegungsmittel. Traue ich mich zu sagen.
Und jetzt: Feuer frei...


----------



## Rudirudi (28. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> @Rudirudi  Ich habe mir deinen Track mal angeschaut. Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Col de Carro? Col de la Losa? Und noch ein paar andere im 3000er-Bereich.
> Bringt mich direkt zur Frage: warst du schonmal in den Bergen? Egal womit?
> .



Berechtigte Frage. Ja, ich habe erstmal alle Punkte 'gespottet' die interessant klangen. Wenn ich dann plane, schaue ich genauer hin. Ist ja noch Zeit. Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren regelmäßig in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuss (und zuweilen zu Hand). Wenn ich einmal da bin, werde ich garantiert auch auf einige Gipfel. Allerdings zu Fuss. Für mich ist Gravel-Hipster kein Schimpfwort, sondern eher Ausdruck einer Lässigkeit, die gut zur Gebirgswelt passt: Respekt haben, cool bleiben und schauen was geht.
C'mon, wer den Dude im Schilde führt, sollte einer von uns sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (28. Oktober 2020)

top beitrag @isartrails ! nicht alles was irgendwie geht ist auch sinnvoll. es gibt nun mal bikes für unterschiedliches gelände. ich kam damals als ich mit alpen biken und alpen x angefangen habe schon mit meinem cube hardtail und abgefahrenen racing ralph an meine grenzen - bei einfachem untergrund.
fahr halt mit dem gravel bike die karwendelrunde, da lass ichs mir sogar noch eingehen. auch neulich hat hier einer doch seine tour gepostet, da war u.a. auch das madritschjoch dabei - zum graveln... lol

auch ich habe ein gravel, cross-bike und macht mir im winter schon spass, über feldwege und schotterpisten zu fahren. auf den gedanken es aber hochalpin einzusetzen komme ich nicht. und am ende ist es eben auch leichtsinning, da stürze vorprogrammiert, pannen etc.

und eben, das hat nichts mit der szene oder den gravel leuten zu tun, natürlich ist das gt und berreichernd aber manche gebiete sind eben anderen bikern vorbehalten - das ist weder gut noch schlecht und wertend sondern einfach tatsache.


----------



## baraber (28. Oktober 2020)

Das wird ja hier interessanter als es sich zuerst angehört hat.


----------



## McNulty (28. Oktober 2020)

Also mal was Konstruktives: Auf dem Schotterteil der Auffahrt von Susa auf die Kammstraße hat uns ein Pulk Rennradler überholt in "unglaublicher" Geschwindigkeit. Da war ich schon neidisch - 13,5 Kilo-Bike, 7 Kilo Rucksack, 8x Kilo Biker wollen mal bewegt werden. Aber die Jungs wogen auch soviel wie mein linkes Bein + linke Hüftrolle.

Aber nicht zu konstruktiv: Westalpen ist für Gravler nicht geeignet: Nirgends Kaffeeröster mit Free-WLAN und Soja-Tschai-Latte-Double-Choc + Gluten-Free  Paranut-PoppySeed Cooki.

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich: der teusche Alpencrosser trägt Gore - Schöffel-Kombi / Shimano MTB-Klickschuhe / Uvexhelm und Brille und bindet sich noch einen Ersatzmantel ans Unterrohr (das am Fahrrad) - darüber zwei Trinkflaschen - ANDERS GEHT ES NICHT


----------



## Rudirudi (28. Oktober 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> 2019 war ich mit dem Trekking-Rad von Ventimiglia nach Bourg St. Maurice unterwegs. Das meiste war Straße, aber für ein paar Schottereinlagen hat es gereicht, bevor ab dem Galibier das Wetter (Neuschnee) dazwischen kam: Der Parpaillon wurde schon erwähnt, der L'Authion hat eine schöne Aussicht zum Mittelmeer und auf der Höhe einige alte Militärwege. Vom Col Salèse führt ein alter Karrenweg (mit kurzen Schiebestücken) zum Col Mercier oberhalb von Isola 2000, von wo man zum Col de la Lombarde weiter kommt.
> 
> Edit: Die Straßen in der oberen Vésubie und damit auch die Zufahrtsstraße zum Col de Salèse sind beim letzten großen Unwetter teilweise zerstört worden. Wie schnell gerade die kleineren Straßen instand gesetzt werden, bleibt abzuwarten.



Danke für die infos, ist notiert!


----------



## Rudirudi (28. Oktober 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Sommeiller, höher kommst Du mit dem Gravel in den Alpen wohl nicht, Parpaillon ist auch schön, Galibier muss auch auf die Pässe-Liste, eventuell über die alte Piste. Weiter südlich Col de Tende, von dort geht eine Kammstrasse bis zumMittelmeer, weiss aber nicht, in welchem Zustand diese jetzt ist (auf jeden Fall besser als die weggespülte Strasse im Roya-Tal...).
> Von der Cayolle-Passtrasse gibt es eine Piste hinüber zum Col de Restefon/ Cime de la Bonette, führt aber durch den Nationalpark, war früher erlaubt, war aber schon lange nicht mehr dort.


Danke dir, ich schau‘s mir an!


----------



## isartrails (29. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> C'mon, wer den Dude im Schilde führt, sollte einer von uns sein!


Fremder, solltest du eigentlich wissen: Ein weiser Typ hat mal gesagt: "Manchmal isst du den Bären und manchmal isst der Bär dich." - Also sieh zu, dass er dich in den Westalpen nicht auf dem Gravel an ungünstiger Stelle erwischt.


----------



## thorsten73 (29. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Also mal was Konstruktives: Auf dem Schotterteil der Auffahrt von Susa auf die Kammstraße hat uns ein Pulk Rennradler überholt in "unglaublicher" Geschwindigkeit. Da war ich schon neidisch - 13,5 Kilo-Bike, 7 Kilo Rucksack, 8x Kilo Biker wollen mal bewegt werden. Aber die Jungs wogen auch soviel wie mein linkes Bein + linke Hüftrolle.
> 
> Aber nicht zu konstruktiv: Westalpen ist für Gravler nicht geeignet: Nirgends Kaffeeröster mit Free-WLAN und Soja-Tschai-Latte-Double-Choc + Gluten-Free  Paranut-PoppySeed Cooki.
> 
> Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich: der teusche Alpencrosser trägt Gore - Schöffel-Kombi / Shimano MTB-Klickschuhe / Uvexhelm und Brille und bindet sich noch einen Ersatzmantel ans Unterrohr (das am Fahrrad) - darüber zwei Trinkflaschen - ANDERS GEHT ES NICHT


also ungefähr so, sollte er aussehen 



			https://www.cafeducycliste.com/en_uk/men-gravel-jersey-barbara-navy-white.html


----------



## mwcycles (29. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Du möglichst wenig Asphalt fahren willst, ist das Gravelbike in der Tat das falsche Gefährt. Wenn Du aber auch gerne geteerte Alpenpässe fährst, aber gelegentlich auf Pisten ausweichen magst, dann ist es genau richtig. Und im Zweifelfall ist ein 9kg-Gravel auch leichter zu tragen als ein 14kg-Enduro!
Eine echte Graveltour wird es aber auf keinen Fall, dafür musst Du besser in die USA...


----------



## Cockrock (29. Oktober 2020)

Ah, hier sind die Schubladendenker also unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudirudi (29. Oktober 2020)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Ah, hier sind die Schubladendenker also unterwegs



Richtig! Nimm' dir nen 'Soja-Tschai-Latte-Double-Choc' und mach's dir bequem!


----------



## Cockrock (29. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Richtig! Nimm' dir nen 'Soja-Tschai-Latte-Double-Choc' und mach's dir bequem!



Ich bleib beim Oettinger, aber bequem mach ich mirs trotzdem


----------



## HaegarHH (29. Oktober 2020)

Also 2017 hat sich meine Westalpentour mit Hardtail und BikePacking Krams zunehmend verschoben, die Idee auf Schotterpisten über die Westen, angelehnt an @lutz_ seinen Reisebericht, der wiederum angelehnt an Achim Zahns Buch, war gut, aber die Kombi von BikePacking und meinen bescheidenen Fahrkünsten ... nun ja   Dafür gab es wundervolle Erlebnisse, einmalige Eindrücke und viele von den Pässen und Strecken, die Du in Deiner Komoot-Route hast, sind mir da auch unter die Räder gekommen.

Ob ich nun dort ein Hartail hoch schiebe und trage, oder ein Gravel ist doch erstmal egal, und auf allem, was mehr Straße ist, dürfte das Gravel vermutlich mehr Spass machen. Ach ja, und jedes kg weniger ist ein gutes Kilo! Heute würde ich entweder mit drastisch weniger Gepäck oder mit deutlich weniger "Trails" planen, auch wenn einem dann das eine oder andere Tal und Pass verwehrt bleibt.

ABER ... ich kann nur eindringlich raten, sich mit der Frage der Refugios sowohl zur Übernachtung, als auch noch mehr mit Verpflegung gut auseinander zu setzen. Bei mir gab es so viele chinesische-"Bus"-Wandergruppen, Esel-Gruppen, ... die Refugios waren komplett belegt, wer da reserviert hatte und nicht wie verlangt Morgens telefonisch seine Ankunft bestätigt hatte, wurde abgewiesen! Mir wurde 2x Essen verwehrt, weil ich nicht zu Übernachtungsgästen gehört habe. In den Momenten hatte ich Glück, dann doch Zelt und Kocher und Futter dabei zu haben. 





Ich denke, insbesondere Isartrails hat mit vielem Recht, andererseits ich finde die Idee und Deine Tour cool, dann aber halt bewusst(!) die Ratschläge für sich anders umsezten.


----------



## finale (29. Oktober 2020)

hmmm, irgendwas muß ich falsch gemacht haben. 
Bin jetzt zweimal die TNR gefahren, ohne Tattoos und ohne Bart und trotzdem angekommen. 
'Soja-Tschai-Latte-Double-Choc' kenn ich gar nicht, aber ich hab mit sehr lustigen Menschen aus der ganzen Welt viel Bier und Wein unterwegs getrunken.


----------



## Rudirudi (29. Oktober 2020)

Danke, @HaegarHH Für mich ist halt genau die Vielfalt das Entscheidende, sowohl die Straßenpässe zu fahren als auch ins Gelände zu kommen. Ob dann ein Rennradler schneller oben ist, who cares?


----------



## Rudirudi (29. Oktober 2020)

finale schrieb:


> aber ich hab mit sehr lustigen Menschen aus der ganzen Welt viel Bier und Wein unterwegs getrunken.


Darum geht's in den Bergen ja auch: man trifft meist unfassbar nette Menschen!
EDIT: ... und wenn man nicht gerade bei den 3 Zinnen rumlatscht, auch nicht so viele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2020)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> ....auch ich habe ein gravel, cross-bike und macht mir im winter schon spass, über feldwege und schotterpisten zu fahren. auf den gedanken es aber hochalpin einzusetzen komme ich nicht.



Kam hier auch keiner. Ansonsten sind die Westalpen zum graveln dank der vielen alten Militärwege meist gut geeignet. Sollten halt nur die passende Übersetzung und möglichst dicke Reifen dabei sein.


----------



## HaegarHH (29. Oktober 2020)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> EDIT: ... und wenn man nicht gerade bei den 3 Zinnen rumlatscht, auch nicht so viele...


Mit Corona mag alles anders sein und ob es ein baldiges danach gibt ... wer weiss. 

Aber auf allen Wegen, die irgendein "GR N" (z. B. GR 5), noch schlimmer TMB, drängen sich stellenweis die Gruppen. 



Die ersten Male fand ich die Maultiere / Esel / Pferde ja noch richtig spannend und eine coole Idee. Das sind Gruppen von so ca. 12 Wanderern die zusammen mit Guide und Esel laufen und je nach Ort der Begegnung stehst Du dann erstmal da und lässt die Karawane vorbei, wenn dann 100m später schon die nächste Gruppe ist, steigst Du erst gar nicht mehr auf.

Asiaten - vermutlich überwiegen Chinesen - werden da in Gruppenstärken bis zu 30 Leuten mit 4x4-Kleinbussen zum letzten Refugio gefahren, laufen über den Pass etc. die füllen dann die Lücken zwischen den Eseln. 

Auf dem weg zum Ref. Elisabetha dann div. Schulklassen, Wandergruppen sowieso noch überall, Einzelwanderer und hier und da noch MTB-Reisegruppen mit Guide. 

Da gab es manche Tage auf einsamen Straßenpässen, die dagegen nahezu entspannend waren.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2020)

Das mag rund um den Weissen Berg in der Hauptsaison so sein, aber ansonsten ist es in den Westalpen doch meist eher einsam, kein Vergleich mit den Ostalpen.


----------



## LocoOno (29. Oktober 2020)

Schließe mich hier zum Lesen mal an. Mein Rauskommendrangometer ist schon gut gefüllt für 2021.


----------



## McNulty (29. Oktober 2020)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Schubladendenker also unterwegs



Hier die weltbeste Schubladenübersicht für Mountainbiker









						Wer bin ich? Hier kommen die wahren Mountainbike-Klischees
					






					www.ride.ch
				




Leider sind da die Gravler noch nicht mit drin



on any sunday schrieb:


> Sollten halt nur die passende Übersetzung und möglichst dicke Reifen dabei sein.


Sehe ich genauso, wenn man dann noch einen richtigen Lenker dranbaut, na,.... was hat man dann? Genau...


----------



## Rudirudi (29. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wer bin ich? Hier kommen die wahren Mountainbike-Klischees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mal genüßlich: "Wir Mountainbiker waren einst wilde Hunde, die in keine Norm passten. Die Revolutionäre des spiessigen Radfahrens, die Rebellen des Bergsports. Und jetzt, drei Jahrzehnte später? Aus Freiheit wurden Normen, aus Che Guevara wurde Max Mustermann." 
Besser kann man den Diskussionsverlauf hier nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> on any sunday schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sollten halt nur die passende Übersetzung und möglichst dicke Reifen dabei sein.
> ...



Immer noch kein MTB, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## bMerry (29. Oktober 2020)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Schließe mich hier zum Lesen mal an. Mein *Rauskommendrangometer* ist schon gut gefüllt für 2021.


dar ich den Begriff für Scrabble ausleihen? Deckt bestimmt (mehrfach) den x-fachen Wortwert 

Edith: Großbuchstaben


----------



## isartrails (29. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> ... wenn man dann noch einen richtigen Lenker dranbaut, na,.... was hat man dann? Genau...


----------



## isartrails (29. Oktober 2020)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> https://www.cafeducycliste.com/en_uk/men-gravel-jersey-barbara-navy-white.html


OT: Vor dem Laden machten wir letztes Jahr unser Angekommen-Foto nach dem WAC.
Der Shop und das Personal erfüllen genau das Klischee, aber die sind trotzdem waaaaahnsinnig nett dort und rümpfen bei "Normalbikern" wie uns nicht die Nase. Meinem Mitfahrer hat der Patron, der das Foto machte, sogar ein Kompliment für sein Titan-HT gemacht. Mein Carbon-Fully würdigte er hingegen mit keiner Miene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (29. Oktober 2020)

@isartrails Du siehst ja gar nicht aus wie auf dem Profilbild. Seit wann ist denn der Bart ab?


----------



## isartrails (29. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Du siehst ja gar nicht aus wie auf dem Profilbild. Seit wann ist denn der Bart ab?


Nur für den Alpencross. Wollte Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Rudirudi (30. Oktober 2020)

Und der Bademantel? Wohl in die Speichen gekommen?


----------



## thorsten73 (30. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> OT: Vor dem Laden machten wir letztes Jahr unser Angekommen-Foto nach dem WAC.
> Der Shop und das Personal erfüllen genau das Klischee, aber die sind trotzdem waaaaahnsinnig nett dort und rümpfen bei "Normalbikern" wie uns nicht die Nase. Meinem Mitfahrer hat der Patron, der das Foto machte, sogar ein Kompliment für sein Titan-HT gemacht. Mein Carbon-Fully würdigte er hingegen mit keiner Miene.
> Anhang anzeigen 1141155


und ich hab mir die geil warme winterjacke von denen jetzt zugelegt, ist einfach ein überragendes teil, warm, winddicht - top. da sage noch einer, ich wäre kein opportunist


----------



## McNulty (30. Oktober 2020)

Verlinkt doch mal die Jacke. Hört sich interessant an. Winter-Lockdown = Fuselhipsterbart


----------



## Le_Chiffre (30. Oktober 2020)

@Rudirudi
damit ich dein Vorhaben richtig einordne:

Rundtour ab Turin
etwa 21 Tage im Sattel
2000 hm/Tag
um 60 km/Tag
mit Eigentransport Übernachtungsgepäck

Fährst Du alleine?
Schwerpunkt der Tour? Land und Leute oder Sport und Challenge?

LG
LC


----------



## Rudirudi (30. Oktober 2020)

@Le_Chiffre 
Interessante Frage. Rundtour ab Turin oder einer Location in der Nähe, die gut erreichbar ist. Gesamtaufenthalt ca. 4 Wochen, 3 davon im Sattel kommt wohl hin. Der Rest stimmt auch.

Eigentlich hätte ich am liebsten, ich müsste gar nicht planen, einfach hinfahren und gucken, was geht: Wenn mich der Hafer sticht, 150 km auf Asphalt, oder mal in einer Berghütte bleiben um auf ein paar Gipfel zu kraxeln. Oder mit netten Leuten die ich kennen lerne nächtelang versumpfen.
Sport als Selbstzweck interessiert mich nicht, mir geht es um das Erlebnis Berg, dafür ist eine gewisse Grundfitness halt nötig.

Vor 20 Jahren habe ich meine (per pedes) Alpenwanderungen genau so durchgeführt. Alleine los und gucken was kommt. Als ich dann letztes Jahr mal bei einigen beliebten Hütten anrief für eine Übernachtung im August, war die Rückfrage: 'in welchem Jahrzehnt?' Okay... seitdem plane ich mehr, und das macht ja auch momentan Spaß, von Sommer, Sonne und Unbeschwertheit zumindest zu träumen.


----------



## Le_Chiffre (31. Oktober 2020)

@Rudirudi 

es ist gut, dass Du schon Alpin-Erfahrungen hast! Ohne - wäre das ein hilfloses Unterfangen. Ich vermute, Du hattest auch schon Deine AlpenX, wie viele hier im Forum.
Und wenn Du genau weist was du tust, auch mit dem bike, ist das skizzierte Vorhaben bereits sehr ambitioniert. Überschlägig fährst Du mit 11kg Gepäck (inkl. Tagesverpflegung) - das muss man erst mal machen über 42k hm. Entspannung geht anders.
Im Vergleich zu "vor 20 Jahren" sind die Alpen inzwischen sehr voll; eine gewisse Planung ist daher unumgänglich aber auch von der Reisezeit abhängig. Deine Abenteuer ich fahr einfach los Idee schreit nach Flexibilität, heißt im Klartext Du benötigst zig Exit-Strategien für Übernachtung, Verpflegung, Zeitverzug nach Materialschäden oder auch Wetterkapriolen.
Mein Tipp ist es, die Challenge etwas zu entschärfen, auf die Zelt/Tarp- Übernachtungen zu verzichten (Gewicht sparen), in Sachen Übernachtung in der Berghütte oder im Tal flexibel zu bleiben und ganz böse trainieren, dann kann das klappen. Eine Tel.-Liste der romantischen Berghütten kannst Du ja mitnehmen und von Tag zu Tag rumtelefonieren, wo etwas frei ist. Als Exit - in den teuren Hotels ist immer etwas frei - muss halt die Karte aushalten.
Wenn möglich, fahr nicht alleine. Solche Erlebnisse mit wirklich starken Eindrücken von Landschaft, Sport und Leuten möchte man abends teilen, sein Glück ausdrücken. (Ja, ja, wo kriegt man eine Frau her, die so eine Tour mitfährt ) Aber ein guter Kumpel geht auch . . .

Träume nicht nur von diesem Erlebnis - stecke das Ziel etwas tiefer und mach das.

LG
LC


----------



## Rudirudi (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das mit dem Tarp wäre in der Tat lästig. Bin eigentlich auch raus aus dem Alter. Evtl. nur nen Notbiwak mitnehmen. Entschärfen geht immer, aber ich finde es gut, eine bucketlist mit lohnenden Zielen zu haben.
Das mit dem Alleinefahren hat den Hintergrund, dass ich mich in meinem normalen Leben immer mit anderen abstimmen muss -- Familie, Arbeit, sonstige Projekte -- und dass Bergurlaub für mich auch Urlaub davon ist, mich mit anderen koordinieren zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (31. Oktober 2020)

Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> (...) Ich vermute, Du hattest auch schon Deine AlpenX, wie viele hier im Forum. (...)





Rudirudi schrieb:


> (...) Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren regelmäßig in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuss (...)


----------



## Deleted 482522 (1. November 2020)

Geil wie hier ein paar MTB-Ayatollahs am Thema vorbeitrollen - kein Wunder tragen sie im Profilbild Bart 
Hägars und Lutz's Touren wurden ja bereits erwähnt; hier die Berichte im Rad-Forum: Lutz & Hägar. 
Persönlich finde ich Fred Wright's Rough Stuff Cycling in the Alps ein tolles Buch. Es ist noch erhellend zu sehen, dass die Alpen seit vielen vielen Jahrzehnten abseits der Strassen mit dem Velo erkundet werden.


----------



## HaegarHH (1. November 2020)

drWalliser schrieb:


> hier die Berichte im Rad-Forum: Lutz & Hägar.


Mein Wandertagebuch werde ich hoffentlich auch mal vollenden, sobald das neue Lightroom auf dem neuen Rechner auch in der Lage ist, alle Bilder wieder vernünftig zu verwalten    seit Januar habe ich das auf der Liste ganz oben, aber für "private IT" seitdem kaum mehr Zeit.




drWalliser schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich Fred Wright's Rough Stuff Cycling in the Alps ein tolles Buch. Es ist noch erhellend zu sehen, dass die Alpen seit vielen vielen Jahrzehnten abseits der Strassen mit dem Velo erkundet werden.


Auf den nochmaligen Hinweis, gerade mal nachgeschaut und direkt bestellt, was für ein tolles Buch und alleine die paar Vorschaubilder steigern die Vorfreude doch schon erheblich


----------



## Rudirudi (1. November 2020)

Das Buch ist klasse, und wenn man sich die Trage- äh Tourberichte so durchliest, nimmt man sich fest vor, sich nie wieder anzustellen!


----------



## isartrails (2. November 2020)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Geil wie hier ein paar MTB-Ayatollahs am Thema vorbeitrollen


Vielleicht magst du ja ein Gravel-Forum eröffnen, dann bleiben dir die MTB-Ayatollahs erspart.


----------



## thorsten73 (2. November 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Verlinkt doch mal die Jacke. Hört sich interessant an. Winter-Lockdown = Fuselhipsterbart


there you go



			https://www.cafeducycliste.com/en_uk/men-cycling-jacket-albertine-green-duotone.html
		


ich will ja hier im winter die ein oder andere tour machen und ab < 5 Grad ist die top, kann man ja mit 1-2 schichten drunter gut variieren. einmal schon gebraucht, mega - kann ich nur empfehlen. und, sie macht auch auf dem mtb eine gute figur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (2. November 2020)

Danke für den Link. Sieht schick aus. Thermo ist mir wahrscheinlich zu warm...


----------



## thorsten73 (3. November 2020)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> there you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...





McNulty schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Sieht schick aus. Thermo ist mir wahrscheinlich zu warm...


ja, da könntest du bei den immer milderen winter schon recht haben. aber im zweifel nur ein baselayer drunter und los.


----------



## umtreiber (18. November 2020)

drWalliser schrieb:


> Geil wie hier ein paar MTB-Ayatollahs am Thema vorbeitrollen


Du meinst vorbeirollen - oder?


----------

